# A low carb high protein shake



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Can somebody recommend a reasonably priced low carb high protein shake to be used whilst on my cutting regime? Meal replacement etc

Many Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

seriously dude, make you own using a protein powder and oats...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> Can somebody recommend a reasonably priced low carb high protein shake to be used whilst on my cutting regime? Meal replacement etc
> 
> Many Thanks


When you say low carb, do you mean pretty much no carbs?

Or MRP... meaning a decent amount of carbs?

Then we can start whipping up ideas.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> When you say low carb, do you mean pretty much no carbs?


I do indeed and Cal I have no time my friend just need something as simple as a scoop to milk an shake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme Whey i used it everyday on my run in to both the British and Universe my carbs drop very low and this protein is perfect......


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

As you may know extreme sponsors the board and makes high quality supplements.

There's two high protein, low carb blends available.

Pro-6 (blend of 6 types of proteins, 6 hour digestion period)

Whey (blend concentrate and isolate [most used forms of whey] with a 3 hour digestion period)

If money is somewhat tight, myprotein and other bulk protein providers will offer bag's of the stuff at relatively lower price.

If used extreme and bulk suppliers, all of which have been fine. Just make sure you get the right flavours!!!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Extreme Whey i used it everyday on my run in to both the British and Universe my carbs drop very low and this protein is perfect......


How much? Do u have a link?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme Nutrition Ltd : Extreme Whey 2.2kg [Extreme Whey 2.2] - £44.95

Punch in mcd25 to get your 25% discount.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

The Trixsta said:


> I do indeed and Cal I have no time my friend just need something as simple as a scoop to milk an shake


No disrespect, but no time to add some oats into a shake, maybe at night for the day after? I work shifts and always prepare food for work. I think success is all about preparation etc Im not being funny dude just making a point :becky:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> No disrespect, but no time to add some oats into a shake, maybe at night for the day after? I work shifts and always prepare food for work. I think success is all about preparation etc Im not being funny dude just making a point :becky:


No, you're right. I know its lazyness too. Thats what will probably slow me down in my my cutting process.

 lol


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> No disrespect, but no time to add some oats into a shake, maybe at night for the day after? I work shifts and always prepare food for work. I think success is all about preparation etc Im not being funny dude just making a point :becky:


P.S I like the following quote a lot.

"Without passion man is a mere latent force and possibility, like the flint which awaits the shock of the iron before it can give forth its spark."


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

splinter said:


> Extreme Nutrition Ltd : Extreme Whey 2.2kg [Extreme Whey 2.2] - £44.95
> 
> Punch in mcd25 to get your 25% discount.


I like the product and will be purchasing a tub next week however I must just say that the 25% discount for muscle chat users doesn't impress me when I see they are on ebay at the discounted price anyway lol. :axe:

Extreme Nutrition Extreme Whey 2400g Chocolate on eBay (end time 12-Nov-10 13:34:52 GMT)


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> I like the product and will be purchasing a tub next week however I must just say that the 25% discount for muscle chat users doesn't impress me when I see they are on ebay at the discounted price anyway lol. :axe:
> 
> Extreme Nutrition Extreme Whey 2400g Chocolate on eBay (end time 12-Nov-10 13:34:52 GMT)


Go wherever is cheapest mate.

I've seen deals on ebay if you buy 3 tubs you save a bundle. I might start doing that, as I keep one tub of whey in my draw at work. I keep pro-6 and whey at home.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if youre not a competitor imo you dont need to be so strict.

you dont get double the results by payng double the price over an unbranded powder.

im not saying if i had the cash i wouldnt buy a more expensive powder cos im not questioning a slightly greater recovery factor, but a day of extra rest costs nowt and well...seems to work..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Trixsta said:


> How much? Do u have a link?


when you say how much do you mean cost or how many scoops?

as for the discount of 25% for MC members i am sorry this does not impress you, if you find it cheaperon Ebay then buy it from there but remember Extreme does not charge delivery people on Ebay could.....

i do love it when guys complain about a few quid when buying supplements.....in my experiance you get out what you put in....in the past i have used the cheaper unflavoured whey and it taste crap in the end i binned it i prefer to stick to a branded trusted Whey product...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> when you say how much do you mean cost or how many scoops?
> 
> as for the discount of 25% for MC members i am sorry this does not impress you, if you find it cheaperon Ebay then buy it from there but remember Extreme does not charge delivery people on Ebay could.....
> 
> i do love it when guys complain about a few quid when buying supplements.....in my experiance you get out what you put in....in the past i have used the cheaper unflavoured whey and it taste crap in the end i binned it i prefer to stick to a branded trusted Whey product...


I spend dough on supplements, alot of which from extreme; I may not get them directly from the site... but they are in my cupboards/stomach none the less. The delivery I have from them is top notch, that's a given.

Nothing wrong with budget busting either. I've used myprotein in the past, and I thought their whey variety was good.

If you haven't got the money to spend on a branded product and you want to get from a bulk supplier, then do it. Not everyone is fortunate to have silk lined pockets.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

The product in questions is exactly the same as on Ebay so I assumed the website was also operating through ebay to.

The price on ebay also equals the amount after taking of the 25% discount from the site you gave me so I just put 2 and 2 together. Perhaps the site doesn't operate through ebay to?

Nonetheless, I like the product and when One is paid next week I shall be purchasing a tub through the website given and using the discount code given by yourself.



Oh and postage is also free through ebay thats another reason why I thought it was the same company operating through ebay.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter said:


> I spend dough on supplements, alot of which from extreme; I may not get them directly from the site... but they are in my cupboards/stomach none the less. The delivery I have from them is top notch, that's a given.
> 
> Nothing wrong with budget busting either. I've used myprotein in the past, and I thought their whey variety was good.
> 
> If you haven't got the money to spend on a branded product and you want to get from a bulk supplier, then do it. *Not everyone is fortunate to have silk lined pockets.*


ha ha why would they need to be silk lined? i think with the discount a tub of protein comes out at £30 which should last most 4-5 weeks......


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> ha ha why would they need to be silk lined? i think with the discount a tub of protein comes out at £30 which should last most 4-5 weeks......


I often come up with little phrases like that.

It's about the context I say things in.

Did you know that top bodybuilders use the finest Egyptian cotton bed sheets in order to promote a better sleep so their hypertrophic state is higher?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

splinter said:


> Did you know that top bodybuilders use the finest Egyptian cotton bed sheets in order to promote a better sleep so their hypertrophic state is higher?


you say this as if it was a bad thing....it promotes growth


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

PScarb said:


> you say this as if it was a bad thing....it promotes growth


Pscarb heads over to Harrods to buy the finest threaded Egyptian Cotton bed sheets that money can buy in order to get an increased competitive edge :hippie:


----------

